# Gerry's Beam Engine



## jjr2001 (Jul 18, 2017)

Standard Gerry's Beam Engine.
CNC cut flywheel, frames, links, crank.
The rest of it was done on the mini mill and mini lathe.
Not fully run in at this time but I did run it enough that I know it works.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-kjK9us5gtU[/ame]

Cheers, JR


----------



## deeferdog (Jul 19, 2017)

A great looking job! I wonder how many of these have been made around the world, it is certainly a good machine to build. Here is a pic of mine made about two years ago, I brought a small geared 12 volt motor and run it off a 500mA wall charger. Cheers, Peter


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 19, 2017)

Great Job.

I always have liked this one and may build it myself someday.

Is yours the metric version?

--ShopShoe


----------



## jjr2001 (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks for the nice compliments guys. It was a great learning experience and I finally have my model engine. I have always wanted a model steam engine since about the late '50s after seeing them in Popular Mechanics. 

That is a great idea, running the model engines on a small dc motor. I will build my base large enough to add a motor to it. Currently running on compressed air.

I built the inch version but used the metric plans for viewing some of the details. The pdf I found online has excellent renderings of the engine. It has some engineering changes from the original but helped me visualize some of the machining details.

Here is a link:   http://www.vapeuretmodelesavapeur.com/telechargements4/balancier-gerry-dykstra-09-05-02.pdf

Cheers, JR


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (Nov 15, 2020)

This engine looks great.
I wish to build it in the inch version, but can only find metric drawings.

I have AutoCad LT.
Do you have a copy of the DWG file in the in style/
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## johnmcc69 (Nov 16, 2020)

Hello Mike, I drew this up earlier this year, I can give you a ACAD file, PM me your Email & what version of LT you are using.
 These were created from Gerrys/"old boat guys" plans.

 John


----------



## LiquidNitrogen (Nov 16, 2020)

John,
I have AutoCad LT, 2020.

My email
[email protected]

Thanks for your help.
Mike


----------

